# Well thats me...



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I went to Aldi and Tesco and was back before 9.00am getting all the perishables. It was what I would call 'Sunday afternoon busy' even at that time in the morning!

Only the turkey to pick up from Waitrose tomorrow at 9.00am (I'll be there much earlier than that given the queues I saw out onto the road yesterday); and the pork on Sunday from the butchers...then all done! My lad comes with me to pick up the pork and then we go for a cooked breakfast...a family tradition (except this year HE'S paying: a new tradition:wink2.

We are all sorted then...

What about you?

Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep. I must admit, Im not looking forward to having to sit in the car while Mrs D does battle in Morrison's.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Yep. I must admit, Im not looking forward to having to sit in the car while Mrs D does battle in Morrison's.


:grin2::grin2:

Supermarkets are full of 'amateurs' at this time of year...

...or blokes as they are called, who want to do the right and help out but who just get in the way of us regular shoppers who do it all year round and have a routine!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I spend half my waking hours waiting in car parks for Mrs.N. I have read more books in the car than out of it.
I can watch 20 cars turn up, go shopping, load and clear off and still I wait.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I spend half my waking hours waiting in car parks for Mrs.N. I have read more books in the car than out of it.
> I can watch 20 cars turn up, go shopping, load and clear off and still I wait.!!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Why don't you go in and help Ray? You could push the trolley; chat with the other amateurs; whilst Mrs Ray dashes around sorting stuff out...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tried that ONCE Graham. Started eating things and dropping the wrappers back in the trolley, well it did take hours. Mrs. Ray was so embarrassed she forbade me from accompanying her again. I said pity as I was looking forward to tasting all the sherry's. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats a good point Ray. There may be free booze and food in the supermarket today. I might have to go in and have a look. Im not usually allowed as I treat it like a bit of an excursion and dilly dally about apparently. Mrs D rushes around like a blue bottle while I will spend hours perusing cheese and booze.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve done it this year, I keep saying I´m not going to treat it any different to other weekends except this year its 3 whole days without shops.
The only extra I have bought - after eights-- a few packets of crisps and a box of chocolate biscuits, oh and 2 boxes of nut & liquor chocolates. :grin2:
We are having a vegetarian weekend, although the freezer has quite a lot of meat in it in case we change our minds.>


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just some feed for the nags to buy and that's about all. Rita and Philip are off doing that while I man the phones at work, in the forlorn hope that a customer might call with a big order  

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Someone has to earn the money Rita is about to spend so hope at least one order arrives.:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well that was a big dissapointment! Our first Christmas spat! I was chucked out of the supermarket for messing about and not taking it seriously enough.  I could see she had an army of women at their wits end that looked pretty stressed on her side so I backed down and left. I only managed to get a piece of Comte, some Leffe and a bone for one of my clients Dogs who is not well and on his own this Christmas. 

I dunno what she is moaning about? What's the hurry? There are women in there right now charging about with trolleys like its a Grand Prix circuit! It's flipping dangerous and there didn't seem to be much joy and Christmas spirit being shared. Where's the love girls? 

She will be pleased though as I've washed the car while she was in there. Well someone else has.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I was in Sainsburys earlier waiting to checkout and standing in a queue that was trailing down the aisles and the atmosphere was great. We, all total strangers with more joining by the second were analysing about the gross amount of food we all feel compelled to buy at this time of year and goggling at the amount one chap was buying - two mountainous trolleys, must have come to hundreds. It passed the time and was really quite pleasant, much more so than normal. :x-mas:

Happy Xmas everyone


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m finished

The turkey, belly pork, salmon and prawns will be delivered curtesy of Megs dad tomorrow 

All I’ve got to do is cook it 

Bought too much, I always do, but it will all go over the holiday period 

Forgot the spare candles and have just made my own stem ginger in syrup @as Asda couldn’t find it 

I need it for Mary berry’s ham recipe

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You´ve got some energy.
Our friend came this afternoon to get the tree down from the loft for us, now Hans has to plug it in and fingers crossed the lights will still work.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Been to Aldi today for the Christmas shopping, heaving to say the least.
Karen spent £178 at the till and all I bought was a barrel of Bombardiar oh and a bottle Gin and maybe a few bottles of wine and not forgetting the Ham on the bone, then there was the Scotch and the expensive chocolates I couldn't resist.
I just don't know how she can spend so much, she is such a spendthrift!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There´ll be plenty of Christmas spirit in your house then Barry


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> There´ll be plenty of Christmas spirit in your house then Barry


Trouble is Karen is going to see her dad on Boxing day for 3 days (he is 87 and on his own as her mum is in a nursing home with vascular dementia) so she wants to make sure he is OK.
That just leaves me and my youngest son to sweep up all the dregs, still needs must:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Trouble is Karen is going to see her dad on Boxing day for 3 days (he is 87 and on his own as her mum is in a nursing home with vascular dementia) so she wants to make sure he is OK.
> That just leaves me and my youngest son to sweep up all the dregs, still needs must:laugh:


Now if I had known that I could have come and you could have cooked for me and I´d have given you a hand with the dregs to help you out as a thank you. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Aldi in Yorks is not a good place to be.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s not my energy Jan 
Albert goes out to shop with a list

I went today with him 

Now I’ll start cooking , it’s my thing, (well tomorrow )

I’d still really prefer to stop the world , but I can’t 

And the worry I have will no doubt sort over time , or a greater worry will take presidency 

Fortunately we only give the kids and grandkids part of their inheritance 

Although the cash machine was empty today , but we found another one later , it takes several trips 

So no traipsing around to buy them presents that they probably didn’t want anyway ,they can buy their own, put some in savings 

And the 4 indoor trees san decorations but with lights are lovely, very minimalist 

Four lit in the garden 

It will have to do this year 

And who knows next year we will have a much smaller home 

Without four bedrooms which are frequently occupied 

And we wil have a good Christmas , I think 

And I wish all of you a lovely Christmas , special friends that I don’t deserve, but cherish 

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I may be one of the very few males on the planet who ......

1. Always does the main shop through the year mainly on my own as Jan HATES shopping, especially supermarket shopping. Being an ex Royal Navy Chef, I love it. 

2. When in Europe in Mo she will go off for a walk and I visit all the nearby S-markets for a good old shufty around. 

Must admit though Crimbo shopping in the UK is a total nightmare. As stated in a previous post, someone spent £187 in Aldi !!!!! they must have had 27 trolleys hahahaha.

New Zealand is somewhat more sedate. We went into New World yesterday for a few bits and we were in and out in 15 mins.

They have here was is called a Food Bag. Ordered weeks before xmas, it arrived yesterday in 2 boxes, containing everything you need. Chicken (turkey is not popular here and expensive) Ham all the accompaniments and extras too. It is very popular over here. It was delivered to our daughters in Wellington.

It is 202 miles from here (Hastings) to Wellington but takes over 4 hours to drive there, we are there for 3 days then we have to drive back to our house sit. But it is lovely countryside and we share the driving. We go tomorrow CE and a sunday so hopefully the roads will be empty.

So to all my friends on here have a wonderful Christmas (do not over imbibe lol) and a spankingly good New Year

Dave, Jan and Our Mo xx


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who cooks, you or Jan? 
I'm going through a funny stage, hate shopping and wish I had man who could cook coz I'm fed up thinking of what to cook. We've both gone off meat so it's a vegetarian Christmas.

Have a lovely Kiwi Christmas Jan & Dave.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We both cook as a rule


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As do we

Tomorrow we will wrap sausages in bacon 

I’ll make the stuffing

Cook the ham in ginger beer, brush with ginger syrup and top with chopped ginger before roasting it in the oven

I’ll soak the turkey in brine and aromatics and fruit

I’ll wrap the salmon in paper, fresh dill and wine and cook it gently for our starter, cover it with prawns along side smoked salmon 

Serve assorted meat , olives and hummus for those who won’t eat fish , the grandkids 

On Christmas Day I’ll cook belly pork, hopefully a fatty one with crackling, a turkey and all the trimmings 

Several desserts including a Christmas pudding

A cheese board, chocolates 

And I’m finished

Another Christmas meal 

Then me and him will relax as I’m not doing the big family party this year

And that’s a first

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas Sandra xxxx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And to you and Jan

And no I don’t want to know your basking in the sun babe :grin2:

Have a lovely day

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I mustn't be a modern man then. Not only did I get kicked out of the supermarket, I wont be involved in cooking any of the Christmas food. In fact Im thinking of moving the fridge into the back lounge so I can avoid the kitchen altogether. Actually thats a great idea as it means I wont have to get up off the sofa either and can save Mrs D a job as well by reaching over and getting my own beer!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I was in Tesco at 6am this morning, it was lovely, just around 20 of us shopping and about 400 staff! got all mine done and back at home by 7:30, no long queues, no traffic jams.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry, I won’t answer that

Here if you weren’t involved you wouldn’t eat

There is just the two of you 

That rarely happens here, it’s supposed to but people just turn up uninvited 

But glass of wine in hand albert and I cook together 

We chat and remember times gone by, issues of today 

I usually prepare in the morning 

And together we sort out the meal in the evening 

Now I’m the better cook 

But I never tell him that , well not then>

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> *I was in Tesco at 6am this morning*, it was lovely, just around 20 of us shopping and about 400 staff! got all mine done and back at home by 7:30, no long queues, no traffic jams.


Thats the middle of the night that is and you say Im not normal.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If I still drove 
Which I don’t 

I’d be there at 6

I rarely sleep beyond 5 

A New Years resolution maybe, to start to drive again 

Or maybe to buy myself a car, not an estate , a small car, mine 

I haven’t driven since I got rid of my car 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> I mustn't be a modern man then. Not only did I get kicked out of the supermarket, I wont be involved in cooking any of the Christmas food. In fact Im thinking of moving the fridge into the back lounge so I can avoid the kitchen altogether. Actually thats a great idea as it means I wont have to get up off the sofa either and can save Mrs D a job as well by reaching over and getting my own beer!


Yeah, like it.
My wife is always cooking usually for the '5000' and creating leftover banquets. It's a passion and all consuming.
She complains I never cook but then says get out of my way? Don't touch that and it's ready.!
I can look after myself when on my own for one or two months and almost reject all the sympathy invites from widows.
But I have never thought spending hours shopping, preparing, cooking, presenting and then all the clearing up for 20 mins chucking it down my throat was worth it. Saying that we often partake of a 6 or 7 hour lunch here.

But we do have our dedicated departments. Mrs does all the cooking, cleaning and gardening and I do the rest.0

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just got back from Waitrose with my turkey. It's the only time I ever shop there as I can order the turkey and not get ripped off (their Essentials one came in at £36). I had a £10 off voucher off a £50 shop as well so chucked a DVD in which in effect is free:smile2:

It was bustling but not mentally busy yet. Yesterday and the day before the cars were queuing out onto the road and passed one roundabout almost back onto the dual carriageway ring road. Crazy!

I do all the cooking at Xmas at our gaff. Personally I prefer to do it rather than the entertaining (or talking bollox as I call it!): I can spend time in the kitchen; beer on the go; Planet Rock on the radio; just keeping the family topped up with fizzy...bliss!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

£36 Quid for a Turkey! is it an Ostrich really? I think Mrs D paid £14 at Morrisons and it looks massive. Why do we have Turkey anyway? Its a bit of a dull thing to eat if you ask me and a right PIA. Who decided it should be Turkey. Mind you Captain Over (Nicholsong) tells me the Poles insist on eating Carp at Christmas which is akin to eating a wet muddy carpet apparently.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> £36 Quid for a Turkey! is it an Ostrich really? I think Mrs D paid £14 at Morrisons and it looks massive. Why do we have Turkey anyway? Its a bit of a dull thing to eat if you ask me and a right PIA. Who decided it should be Turkey. Mind you Captain Over (Nicholsong) tells me the Poles insist on eating Carp at Christmas which is akin to eating a wet muddy carpet apparently.


The German´s also eat carp, usually Christmas eve which is their big evening, I tried it once, well a mouthful and then passed it on, Hans knew he didn´t like it so didn´t have any.
Germans also have their presents Christmas eve, (before the baby was born :serious nobody can tell us why they do this.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> *£36 Quid for a Turkey! is it an Ostrich really*? I think Mrs D paid £14 at Morrisons and it looks massive. ...


15lb

Graham :smile2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Local shops were heaving yesterday, but most of our shopping is long over, just some fresh vegetables to get, then we're set until the 27th.

Most of the shops will be open Saturday and Sunday anyway.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just typed this all out and got cut off by telecom telling me I´ve won an iphone again even though I haven´t, you have to jump through a lot of hoops first and then its a prize draw 

I thought we had finished with shopping and then Hans tells me we only have 2 bottles of Shweppes drinks for me, I am off beer and wine, so orf to Poland we go again.
We are also off meat so brought home a few kg. of cheddar cheese for sauces, lasange and quiches. We are a funny pair.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stuff the Turkey, we are having Pheasant.............................................. apparently. I would make do with a bag of oven chips given the choice.!!!

A few years ago our peasant neighbour, rest his soul, knocked on the door and showed us he had six furry 'quackers' in his boot. Actually they were baby geese. 
One of those is your next Christmas dinner he proudly announced. Oh they are little darlings my wife said. 
Nine months later and just before Christmas he presented it to us plucked and dressed. But as he had only fed them on stale bread and scraps all year there was no real meat but lots of body and bones.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

Not sure if you have had Pheasant before BUt, and it’s a big but, DONT be tempted to roast it. Pheasant is a almost totally fat free and if you roast it you will end up with shoe leather!!! It needs to be casseroled in red wine etc, then left overnight so the flavour develops. 

I apologise if you are aware of the above, but many are not. 

I have a pal who keeps me well supplied with Pheasant so have tried it most ways over the years. Son in Law is a Gamekeeper, sadly on a Grouse moor in Wales, but he does get called on to do a bit of deer stalking on some huge estate in Scotland every so often, so I do get the odd “bit” of venison. 

When I was a traffic cop I did VERY well for “road kill” venison (Before anyone gets excited they are wild animals so belong to no-one) Most of the other guys didn’t know what to do with a dead deer at the road side, and the Council charged to dispose of them so they would call either me or my crew mate (same guy who now keeps me supplied with Pheasant) ‘cos we certainly DID know how to deal with them MOST effectively !!! A roast of haunch of venison is something wonderful. I never hung it though, so not “gamey” (which in my book is a euphomism for half rotten!!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh boy Andy. Thanks but I'm married to a butchers daughter and no one can tell em anything about meat.!!!!!!
I used to bring back 'game' when I went shooting 40 years ago and none went to waste. Just last October my wife when visiting our son in Ringwood had to deal with a road kill pheasant. It was still warm and the family dined well.
She had to ask her mum for some help when I turned up one day with a whole pig carcase. Being a truck driver things got bartered. 

Sadly a friend has just killed a deer in The Vienne and used the carcase to part pay the garage for the repairs to the front of his car.!! I would have had it if they were nearer.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I’ll be back under my stone if anybody wants me!!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I want you Andy :grin2:

We’re having turkey! Free from megs dad

It’s not bronzed , it just a basic turkey, 16 lbs 

It’s now soaking in brine laced with herbs, fruit and spices ( nigella )

Do it every year, it will be moist , fragrant and FREE 

And a huge sheet of belly pork, slow cooked, beautiful crackling , a perfect foil to turkey

Stuffing made all ready to go

Well I think I am :surprise::nerd:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> I mustn't be a modern man then. Not only did I get kicked out of the supermarket, I wont be involved in cooking any of the Christmas food. In fact Im thinking of moving the fridge into the back lounge so I can avoid the kitchen altogether. Actually thats a great idea as it means I wont have to get up off the sofa either and can save Mrs D a job as well by reaching over and getting my own beer!


You're beginning to sound very Onslow-ish!:serious:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ensconced in our fifth wheeler, while the builders are in the house, I have felt very "detached" from Christmas. Can't drive so can't go off to pick up some Christmas atmosphere elsewhere. Never watch commercial tv if I can help it. Did go to Carol Service in the village.


Now at daughter's and she has the tree, the trimmings and is all prepared so getting into the swing. We brought the turkey from home, Norfolk, so it is a true "Norfolk Turkey". This year it is a Lavender Turkey which is supposed to carry more fat than others. Was running round a field near us until recently.
her
Poor Esther, the rescue dog, is looking a bit puzzled at yet another home. At least we are here with her to give her some feeling of continuity. Treats (not) under the tree for her.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a lovely holiday Pat 

Good luck Esther , a bit of turkey, you’ll be fine 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Back to the venison posts... in Bulawayo, Zim, in my early twenties, I worked with a gal whose husband was a farmer out on the Victoria Falls Road. My husband (no 1) used to hunt so we were invited out there to shoot kudu, which they used to feed the farm workers. 

They had few huge deep freezes for storing the rations, but when the fridges were full the kudu used to pose on the front lawn. But when they were empty you saw neither hide nor hair of them, hence the hunting parties.

Shot, skinned, cut up and packed we would have a kudu braai feast. Lots of juba's too!

Happy days.

Sadly Andrew's Mum was callously shot dead on her doorstep by what we used to call "terrs" (or worse but I daren't repeat here) in those days.


----------

